# Hood won't open on my 95 E38



## Haneef1471 (Mar 13, 2009)

When I pull the hood release lever, I feel the tension how ever the hood doesn't release. please help.:dunno:


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Have someone else pull the hood release lever while you pull up on the hood from the front of the car. Most likely your hood bumper things are worn out & not springy anymore. They are what give your hood that little pop up when you pull the hood release - they will need to be replaced if this is the problem. They just unscrew out.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

sealbeach740 said:


> your hood bumper things are worn out & not springy anymore


Yup, have someone push down and pull up on the hood while the release lever is pulled out.

'Buffer Stops' 51-24-8-187-291 are what sealbeach740 describe.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

If that does not work, go to a mom and pop body shop. They will open it for you in a matter of minutes. Total cost = dozen donuts + starbucks.


----------



## Haneef1471 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

I'll let you know how it goes. It worked, you guys were right on target.


----------



## j___ny (May 14, 2009)

i'm having the same problem.
when i get out to my car i'm going to try this.


----------

